# Stealth Kayaks - upside down for transport?



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Going to purchase a Stealth Supalite X from DennisT in the coming weeks/months.

Before I do so, I'm just wanting to get everything sorted before I do so. One of these things will be a trailer (this is what I'll be transporting the yak on).

Just out of curiosity, how do you Stealth owners transport your yak? Do you place it right side up on the roof racks (with the aid of some kayak cradles)? Or do you place it upside down on the roof racks (no cradles)? I've owned plastic yaks before but not a Stealth...so just want to know the recommended way before I build my trailer.

Thanks!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Agent009



Agent009 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you Stealth owners transport your yak?


I use have a ute, however previously used a teenie weenie Holden barina to transport my yak around. Although most guys have different techniques for loading/unloading and how they transport them, majority travel with the kayak the right way up. Ie: the hull touching the roof racks.

Some guys use cradles, but be aware that although these do make it easy to tie down and secure the yak properly, they mean roughly 30 cm extra lifting height when loading the yak onto the vehicle - unless of course you are loading it from the rear and sliding it on.










My ute has some high density foam/rubber on the front bar and a cover designed for square bars on the back (the principal is the same though - high density foam around the bar, material cover around the foam).










What sort of vehicle do you have ?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to carry mine upside down as it was easier to load/unload that way. Also the centre hatch fitted perfectly between my roof racks. I found right way up was too cumbersome to get on and off.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've attached a pic of the trailer. Is this suitable for a kayak on top?

What would people suggest for using this trailer for a Stealth Supalite X?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

i agree with lazy. pool noodle and right way up


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks gents!

I'm guessing this can also be used instead of pool noodle:

http://kayakspecialists.com.au/accessor ... ver-detail


----------



## stealthdes (Nov 11, 2009)

Agent 009, those stealth roof rack covers work fine, and I just happen to know where you could get a pair of them at the right price with the purchase of a new superlite x. Give me a call.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

salticrak said:


> Just ask Safa,he will sew up some imitation leopard skin covers for the pool noodles. he can also do the covers in shocking pink. All very flamboyant I am told he has this on his yak trailer and the palmy army are so very proud of his particular style a lot of them have quietly been ordering pink skirts too.


Salti ill be bringing your leopard print Mankini to the comp and thy shalt wear it or no mojo for the weekend anyway your payment in Latte' at the comp is a fair deal.
Now back to the topic I carry mine right way up on cradles but when on a trailer it's upside down and it's plenty strong enough on the areas of contact with the bars,if I did not have cradles on the car it would go upside down for sure its stronger than the hull when your tie it down there is no flexing of the hull when upside down ,Den and Tom will sort you out with the relevant goods for sure mate ,exceptional service ,after sales service, warranty,there's no f....g around in the sand pit ,stuff gets done in a professional manner,it's that simple ask anyone that has dealt with AKS.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I carry mine upside down with no problems. The centre hatch fits perfectly between my two racks, meaning my straps don't have to be extra tight to stop it moving. I also have foam on the racks to prevent any damage to the glass.

As long as you wash and dry it with fresh water after use don't worry about the dripping on the car. The trip down the motorway soon dry's it off nicely. I just take a 20L water container to throw over it before putting on the car so you don't get salt water rusting the car, and a sponge to dry the inside of the hatch after getting dumped on re entries :lol: .

Good choice and might see you on the water one day.

Try not to listen to the Palmy guys to much, all the lattes they drink after their sessions have made them a bit loopy ;-)


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It seems that it doesn't really matter which way it's transported.

Cheers.


----------



## snoop75 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been transporting mine upside down, with roof rack bars padded with some pool noodles. Doesn't seem to have done any damage so far.

I have however just bought some basic Rhino kayak carriers for the roof rack. They're nice and rubbery soft and I'm sure my kayak will love them. Yet to install them, but I am wondering how I'll be able to get the kayak onto them as my car (4x4) is already pretty high without them. So this may be a problem with loading onto kayak carriers.


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

What about somewhere in between?
I've been putting mine on J-bars, with a sponge padding where the side of the kayak is in contact with the bottom of the rack.








I carry it unladen on my shoulder to & from the water (with a separate trip for the gear).
Can anyone see any inherent risks (to the yak) with this method?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

SamT said:


> What about somewhere in between?
> I've been putting mine on J-bars, with a sponge padding where the side of the kayak is in contact with the bottom of the rack.
> 
> I carry it unladen on my shoulder to & from the water (with a separate trip for the gear).
> Can anyone see any inherent risks (to the yak) with this method?


No Problem with this method in my opinion.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey 009, just to add I strap mine right way up straight on the roof racks with the stealth sleeves & right way up on my ute with pool noodles sloted out to fit on the tail gate & cabin bar. Only time I went the other way around was when I was using a Toura as the deck was flatter than the hull.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks David!


----------

